# Happy Hanukkah!



## Ms. Research (Dec 24, 2011)

DH and I have many Jewish friends, past and present, that we hold close to our heart.  

To those who are BYH Members, as well as people who visit.

Wishing you a Happy Hanukkah!  

K


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 24, 2011)

Even though I am not Jewish ... 
I want to wish the same greetings as well !!!


----------



## PotterWatch (Dec 24, 2011)

Thanks!  We are planning to have a traditional Jewish Christmas tomorrow, chinese food and a movie.   I hope everyone celebarting Christmas tomorrow has a great holiday!


----------

